# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  ‌چطور میشه Record number  در هر گروه Reset بشه؟

## meh_secure

سلام می خواستم بدونم چطور میشه Record Number برای هر گروه دوباره از 1 شروع بشه ممنون فوری فوری.. ::نوشتن::

----------


## PalizeSoftware

> سلام می خواستم بدونم چطور میشه Record Number برای هر گروه دوباره از 1 شروع بشه ممنون فوری فوری.. ::نوشتن::


دوست عزیز امکان صفر کردن Record Number  وجود ندارد. چنانچه در گزارش خود ستونی برای شماره ردیف دارید بهتر است که با استفاده از فیلدهای فرمول خودتان شمارش رو انجام بدید. یعنی یک فرمول با نام مثلا ResetNumber با کد زیر تعریف کنید و در هدر گروپ قرار بدید تا بمحض شروع گروپ مقدار شمارش را صفر کند:

Shared NumberVar Counter&#58;=0;


یک فرمول دیگر هم با نام GetCounter تعریف کنید و آنرا بجای Record Number استفاده ببرید با این کد:

Shared NumberVar Counter;
Counter&#58;=Counter+1;
Counter;

----------


## meh_secure

:oops: به فکر خودم هم اومد ولی تا عملی می شد طول می کشید.
به هر حال بی نهایت سپاسگزارم  :oops:

----------


## sh

شاید با استفاده از این تابع در Formula Field بشه من وقت نکردم تست کنم ولی این تابع در زمان خواندن هر رکورد فراخوانی میشه و میتونی یه متغیر تعریف کنی و با هر بار فراخوانی یه واحد به آن اضافه کنی و به عنوان ردیف نشون بدی

WhileReadingRecords

----------


## meh_secure

سلام آقا شهریار .

بنده خودم امتحان کردم و خوشبختانه خوب هم جواب می ده و عالیه.

پیشنهاد می کنم اگر نیاز داشتید از همین روش استفاده کنید.
 :موفق:

----------

